# Rate a face <3333



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

I know its another "Rate It" thread, but its awesome, and squirrel doesnt care, i want my thread, but, this is the thread like mugshots, being that:You post a pic of you, and rate the person above based on... uh, stuff, here ill start


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

9.5/10 for lifeless

the one I've posted in the other threads x3


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

lifelessman: 7/10... too emo (Emotional, not emo-dark-something-people)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> lifelessman: 7/10... too emo (Emotional, not emo-dark-something-people)


ahem, I wanna rate you jarz!


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

A thread like this can only lead to pain. :3


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ahem, I wanna rate you jarz!


someday...


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> lifelessman: 7/10... too emo (Emotional, not emo-dark-something-people)


*doesnt like his smile* and Neko, 9.8/10 <3 *feels urge to keep thread alive* icanhazpicz?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> A thread like this can only lead to pain. :3



I agree... lot's of people (including me) can feel VERY insecure about their looks


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> *doesnt like his smile*


actually it hurts when i smile >.>


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


>


dude, totally looks way too professionally done to be you, plus its autographed


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Neko:
You're no greek god like myself, but you look fine. :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> dude, totally looks way too professionally done to be you, plus its autographed



lol, dummy, tis Fabio XD

and yea, I'm not all into the buffed out people


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> dude, totally looks way too professionally done to be you, plus its autographed



Curses!  My charade has been discovered!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Neko:
> You're no greek god like myself, but you look fine. :3



T.T.... I'm gay enough to know who that is in the picture x3

I laughed though!


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Curses!  My charade has been discovered!


lol XD, on a side note, MOAR PICZ!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> lol XD, on a side note, MOAR PICZ!



ok ok... I need to refrain myself from groping your chest... -.-'''

9.5/10


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 26, 2008)

*HUMANS!? IN MY FURRY FANDOM!?*


Oh wait a sec...


pikachu_electricmouse said:


>


Awesome. Though she looks a bit too manly for a woman.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> lol XD, on a side note, MOAR PICZ!



Cut yer hair, ya dirty hippie!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Awesome. Though she looks a bit too manly for a woman.



ok, I laughed HARD! x3


----------



## shlero (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> I know its another "Rate It" thread, but its awesome, and squirrel doesnt care, i want my thread, but, this is the thread like mugshots, being that:You post a pic of you, and rate the person above based on... uh, stuff, here ill start


Let me guess, your camera has a wierd habbit of making things yellow, am I right?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Cut yer hair, ya dirty hippie!



nah, I usually dun like long hair on guys, but that fits him! it's cute!


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

> Oh wait a sec...
> 
> Awesome. Though she looks a bit too manly for a woman.




I R NOT WOMAN!

*slaps you with purse*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

shlero said:


> Let me guess, your camera has a wierd habbit of making things yellow, am I right?



on the critical side, you look like you came from the 70's XD (tis not really a bad thing)

8/10. I guess that fits


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

shlero said:


> Let me guess, your camera has a wierd habbit of making things yellow, am I right?



NEEDS MOAR DREADLOCKS.

Also, his camera looks like it has no white level adjustment.  He's probably using a webcam.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I R NOT WOMAN!
> 
> *slaps you with purse*



so where's you're ACTUAL self? show mwuas!


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I'll play...







Oh, and Neko and lifeless are both a 10/10


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 26, 2008)

lol

People shouldn't post if they're not gonna post a picture.
*Does not post picture*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow... for a rate my face thread... there aren't very many pics... :/ Sad...






@Greyscale: 7/10 for cutey~!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Hmmmm.... I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Neko and lifeless are both a 10/10




and your eyes get you a 9/10

I dun give out 10's unless you look like this






bonus points to those who know who this is


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 26, 2008)

*Another* 'rate a' thread? What's next, rate a tail?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

muki: 7/10... lost points for being a girl, but gained points for the ears XD


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

But these faces are ... human :'(


----------



## shlero (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Wow... for a rate my face thread... there aren't very many pics... :/ Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute 9/10


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

woah jeez I made that post when there was only the first page... >.<


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> muki: 7/10... lost points for being a girl, but gained points for the ears XD



d'awwww~ but I'm an Asian gamer girl artist that's into furries. ^^;


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so where's you're ACTUAL self? show mwuas!



Sorry, I'd like to, but I can't.  I don't want friends and family discovering I'm a fur. :3


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

*is bak* srries my interwebs carpped out on meh, now lets see here...


pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Cut yer hair, ya dirty hippie!


no


shlero said:


> Let me guess, your camera has a wierd habbit of making things yellow, am I right?


*uses his phone* i need to reinstall the drivers for my camcorder


NekoFox08 said:


> nah, I usually dun like long hair on guys, but that fits him! it's cute!


tnx, cute on you too  <3333


Greyscale said:


> Hmmmm.... I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tnxies, and yo


mukichan said:


> Wow... for a rate my face thread... there aren't very many pics... :/ Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look cute in that outfit muki, (not hitting on you though) i know you has a man


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> d'awwww~ but I'm an Asian gamer girl artist. ^^;



it's been my dream to meet an asian gamer artist... BUUUT you're still a girl! lol, if you must know, my dream is to meet a GUY asian gamer artist x3


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Sorry, I'd like to, but I can't.  I don't want friends and family discovering I'm a fur. :3



wow you have a hacker family, awesome~


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

Neko - http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/*cillian-murphy*.jpg

xD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

omg! I have a request for ANYONE willing to do it!

anyone (greyscale or lifeless mainly) who can post a picture of them holding a sign in their mouth that reads "I love yiff" gets 10/10!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Neko - http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/*cillian-murphy*.jpg
> 
> xD



oh teehee T.T

hmph, I meant anyone who can point out what movies he's from..

I laughed btw


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> d'awwww~ but I'm an Asian gamer girl artist that's into furries. ^^;


heh, im a portugese/german Uber Gamer dude who is a furry *is not so sure of his drawing skillz*


NekoFox08 said:


> omg! I have a request for ANYONE willing to do it!
> 
> anyone (greyscale or lifeless mainly) who can post a picture of them holding a sign in their mouth that reads "I love yiff" gets 10/10!


*will do it* just a moment


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Sorry, I'd like to, but I can't.  I don't want friends and family discovering I'm a fur. :3



Well they wouldn't be on here if they weren't one themselves, would they?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's been my dream to meet an asian gamer artist... BUUUT you're still a girl! lol, if you must know, my dream is to meet a GUY asian gamer artist x3



;_; bruuuuu~ too bad my little brother is jailbait. He ain't a great artist but he writes and he wants to get into game design...


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Sorry, I'd like to, but I can't.  I don't want friends and family discovering I'm a fur. :3


i think if they see these forums, they are fur themselves

i dont post because i dont have a camera... or maybe i do but i dont really know where


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> omg! I have a request for ANYONE willing to do it!
> 
> anyone (greyscale or lifeless mainly) who can post a picture of them holding a sign in their mouth that reads "I love yiff" gets 10/10!



Aw man. If only I had a camera and a lack of self respect


----------



## jrwenzel (Jul 26, 2008)

Nearest picture above me is Muki and she gets 8/10


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> ;_; bruuuuu~ too bad my little brother is jailbait. He ain't a great artist but he writes and he wants to get into game design...


i do too, im hoping i can get into M.I.T. so i can get a job in game design, been i dream ever since i was a tiny widdle squirrel pup (about 3)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Aw man. If only I had a camera and a lack of self respect



eh? there's nothing demeaning about it... you just need confidence... I guess you lack self confidence T.T


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> omg! I have a request for ANYONE willing to do it!
> 
> anyone (greyscale or lifeless mainly) who can post a picture of them holding a sign in their mouth that reads "I love yiff" gets 10/10!



+1 for camwhoring


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

jrwenzel said:


> Nearest picture above me is Muki and she gets 8/10



you look like a god of rock o_o

and for that, you get 8/10 x3


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

hehe I was just kidding

I don't think I ever would get the courage to do that anyway.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> +1 for camwhoring



...10/10 o.o

that's all I can say... I luff you... o.o'


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> +1 for camwhoring



lol, I think both wolfmagik and I will rape you greyscale~ xD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol, I think both wolfmagik and I will rape you greyscale~ xD



is there any "hall of furries" on the internet? if not, we need to start one -.-'


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

*will be uploading new pic soon*i just have to wait for my phone to send it to my comp


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

IT MUST BE DONE.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> *will be uploading new pic soon*



you better ... 

I luff greyscale for the rest of my life for that pic though =^.^=


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> IT MUST BE DONE.



9/10 for beautiful eyes, and cute face! you fit in with greyscale and lifeless!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

tis a drawing I found... I had to post this... had too

edit: sry for teh multi post =2


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you better ...
> 
> I luff greyscale for the rest of my life for that pic though =^.^=


*feels slightly ninja'd*


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> IT MUST BE DONE.



You look so much like one of my old friends O.O


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> *feels slightly ninja'd*



do you mind telling me the urban diction for the word "ninja'd"? I can't keep up with this stupid new internet slang crap


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> You look so much like one of my old friends O.O



MAYBE I AM ONE OF YOUR OLD FRIENDS.

You aren't from the TC are you? :3


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> do you mind telling me the urban diction for the word "ninja'd"? I can't keep up with this stupid new internet slang crap


ninja'd to be taken on a forums, for say i was to rate some1 here, but some1 rated before i did and i did no quote, as in i just got the pic on my comp and grey already posted
plus i think this fits here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvV6r3hW7ek is meh dancing


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...10/10 o.o
> 
> that's all I can say... I luff you... o.o'


I do what I can 



mukichan said:


> lol, I think both wolfmagik and I will rape you greyscale~ xD


O.O


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> MAYBE I AM ONE OF YOUR OLD FRIENDS.
> 
> You aren't from the TC are you? :3



No 

You would know by my nick if I was one of your old friends.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Heh!  I'm not being paranoid for no reason.  You'll jsut have to trust me on that. :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> ninja'd to be taken on a forums, for say i was to rate some1 here, but some1 rated before i did and i did no quote, as in i just got the pic on my comp and grey already posted
> plus i think this fits here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvV6r3hW7ek is meh dancing



ah yes, I saw that vid XD cute

why, were you gonna post a pic like greyscale? cause you still can... I want to see... badly 0_0


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> No
> 
> You would know by my nick if I was one of your old friends.



Aw.    That'd be pretty damn cool to meet someone from the past on the internet.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Heh!  I'm not being paranoid for no reason.
> 
> I used to troll a certain forum which a friend reads.  You'll just have to trust me when I tell you that the folks there would _love_ to get ahold of a photo of me.   And once that got posted up somewhere like the Encylopedia Dramatica, I'd never be able to get it off the net.
> 
> Granted, the chances of that happening are maybe 1 in 100, but a lot of people gamble with worse odds than that!



ok... so you're on ED? and they posted a pic of you on there? what's so bad about showing us?


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah yes, I saw that vid XD cute
> 
> why, were you gonna post a pic like greyscale? cause you still can... I want to see... badly 0_0


tnx, and i was gonna post, just trying to get it uploaded now


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Aw.    That'd be pretty damn cool to meet someone from the past on the internet.



Yeah. I did a double take when I saw your pic, but then I was sad when I discovered that it can't be you


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> IT MUST BE DONE.




That's actually a really neat pic.  Very artistic with the over exposure and the mussy hair and the way the eyes are the most colorful thing in the image.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

Dear god, the mugshot threads have learned to reproduce D:
Ok, *backreads* Valkura, you were the last face posted, so I'll give you and 8/10. I love your eyes, and you're pale, but it's a good pale. All-in-all, you're pretty cute.

Anyway, here is my weaselly mug.
Love it, hate it, praise it, flame it.


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> That's actually a really neat pic.  Very artistic with the over exposure and the mussy hair and the way the eyes are the most colorful thing in the image.



Hahaha, cool, I got an artistic pic WITH MY ALL-POWERFUL CELLPHONE. ^_^

And thanks Easog.

I shall also give you an 8/10, you're one of the more attractive people around here.


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

I HAVE IT, BEHOLD, TEH PICTURE OF TEH INTERWEBZ!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the sign was falling out of my mouth, had to keep it steady srry for teh hand


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lifelessman said:


> I HAVE IT, BEHOLD, TEH PICTURE OF TEH INTERWEBZ!!!!!



10/10 and heavenly! nuff said >_>


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Hahaha, cool, I got an artistic pic WITH MY ALL-POWERFUL CELLPHONE. ^_^
> 
> And thanks Easog.
> 
> I shall also give you an 8/10, you're one of the more attractive people around here.




I played around with the saturation on the eyes in photoshop to see if making them more saturated would make the picture cooler and I noticed that you actually seem to have one blue eye and one green eye!  

Is that true, or is it some kind of artifact due to the lighting?


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 10/10 and heavenly! nuff said >_>


tnx =^^= but your the heavenly one <3 (ZING)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

I will give an 11/10 to whoever does that with "Yiff in Hell furfags"


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I will give an 11/10 to whoever does that with "Yiff in Hell furfags"



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.



offensive, but cute >_<


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


.11/.1

Me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

9/10 for cuteness of the bear, and you... XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

v It's me holding awesomeness.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 26, 2008)

7/10 for a wierd look in your eyes and imo a bad angle.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

Valkura: 11/10 [little late, I know 
Ishnu: 9/10 you have quite the expression on your face. Also, it's a pretty good photo.

Moar camwhoring to validate my sad existance.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


>



7/10. Needs more emotion.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

I photoshopped your pic Valkura:






So, ya didn't answer my question...  Does that one eye look green because of a trick of the light, (and photoshop enhancement of the saturation) or do you have two different colored eyes?


Btw, out of all the folks here, you most closely resemble me.  Or how I looked when I was your age anyway.  'Cept I have brown hair.


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> So, ya didn't answer my question...  Does that one eye look green because of a trick of the light, (and photoshop enhancement of the saturation) or do you have two different colored eyes?


Ha, I forgot about it, sorry :|  As far as I know, it's just the light, and possibly the less-than-stellar equipment used (LG Muziq anyone?), and the image is straight from phone to internet.  I might be wrong though, my mom has slightly different colored eyes depending on mood/etc.  One is kind of a brown green while the other is a gray green.  Apparently it was more evident when she was younger.

My hair is also brown.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay, but there are many shades of brown, and you're closer to blond while I'm closer to black. :3


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

now what judgment shall fall upon me .-.


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Okay, but there are many shades of brown, and you're closer to blond while I'm closer to black. :3



Lol, I suppose.  Where is your mug? D:  And no, you are NOT Fabio or whoever the dude is.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 26, 2008)

Heh, every time one of these threads come up I'm surprised to see how young everyone looks.


----------



## Cero (Jul 26, 2008)

Magnus: 7/10 for wtf scared face xP
at least, that's how it looks...
my turn =3






 posing to show off my new haircut xP


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> now what judgment shall fall upon me .-.




Arr!  It be that pirate dude from Dodgeball!


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Heh, every time one of these threads come up I'm surprised to see how young everyone looks.



That's because you're almost twice my age.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Arr!  It be that pirate dude from Dodgeball!



I knew he looked familiar! I just couldn't put my finger on it...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Arr!  It be that pirate dude from Dodgeball!



omg you know me D:


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> That's because you're almost twice my age.



And yet I still get carded when I go to see R rated movies, isn't that sad?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> And yet I still get carded when I go to see R rated movies, isn't that sad?




You too?

(Also almost twice his age.)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> 7/10. Needs more emotion.



Forced myself to smile, just for you.







Magnus: 8/10, it would be 7, because you look kinda dead, but the hat redeems you 
Cero: 8/10, cute expression ^_^


----------



## valkura (Jul 26, 2008)

That is sad, I haven't ever gotten carded at R movies. :|


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

wut.. i look dead o.o that news is just as old as me xD
i can't show much emotion ^^ born with that~


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


>



9/10 From that angle you kind of look like Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is there any "hall of furries" on the internet? if not, we need to start one -.-'



??? I'm lost...



Cero said:


> posing to show off my new haircut xP



cutey!! x3 8/10


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> wut.. i look dead o.o that news is just as old as me xD
> i can't show much emotion ^^ born with that~



and Maggy is hot~ xD 9/10 and kudos to Nintendo gear!!


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 26, 2008)

*shudder*

Although I should get at least a 2, I still have all my teeth.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> *shudder*
> 
> Although I should get at least a 2, I still have all my teeth.



is that a german kind of army haircut?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> is that a german kind of army haircut?



Well, I'm neither german nor in the army, so I'd have to say no. I dunno what it's called - I always thought it kind of looked like George McFly's haircut.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 26, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Well, I'm neither german nor in the army, so I'd have to say no. I dunno what it's called - I always thought it kind of looked like George McFly's haircut.



ah you totally do xD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

less talking, more pics, and more rating pl0x?


----------



## Monak (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> less talking, more pics, and more rating pl0x?



10/10 Cause Muki is the epic cuteness


----------



## Monak (Jul 26, 2008)

Ugly as sin so I might as well go for the win.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 26, 2008)

* blushes *


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> * blushes *



9/10 *pounces* x3


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 26, 2008)

mukichan said:


> 9/10 *pounces* x3


10/10 cutie

hehe * looks at you on top of me *

hello again lol, how are you? I haven't been around lately due to work lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 26, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> *shudder*
> 
> Although I should get at least a 2, I still have all my teeth.


 

7/10
And you're supposed to be evolution's cruelest joke? 




nameless_ermine said:


> Forced myself to smile, just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That ain't happy enough! =^.^=


----------



## mukichan (Jul 26, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> 10/10 cutie
> 
> hehe * looks at you on top of me *
> 
> hello again lol, how are you? I haven't been around lately due to work lol



I'm good~ ^^ yea, you seemed to have disappeared from teh mugshots. I figured it must have had something to do with work. @_@; Work kills people. Just people don't want to make records of it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That ain't happy enough! =^.^=


Enough cruelty to this man. He already did his deed, leave him be.

v Now it's my emotion-showing time!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 9.5/10 for lifeless
> 
> the one I've posted in the other threads x3


 
10/10 cause u know i think your hella smexxy XD


----------

